# Size of the ten ring



## leo Malkin

Hi I am making accuracy dots that are the legal size. I know I could just measure it from a target but I do not have one handy. I found these glossy sticker label that are 2.5" and I was going to draft and color it.


Best leo


----------



## RCR_III

On what face?


----------



## Untouchable1798

The WA face for compound has a ten 2 cm in diameter 
Vegas face has a 4 cm ten ring 
The outdoor 50m compound face has a ten 8cm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nestly

http://worldarchery.org/Rules


----------



## SonnyThomas

Probably one of the reasons FITA doesn't go over well in Illinois, the Metric system....Still unaccepted throughout the United States....And the lies told to support it...


----------



## nestly

Huh? NFAA targets use Metric units as well.  

https://www.nfaausa.com/wp-content/uploads/Shooting-Distances-Target-Sizes.pdf


----------



## leo Malkin

Sorry guys 3 spot Vegas. When I do this I will upload the file will be an Avery template.


----------



## nestly

Vegas face is a 40cm target, Vegas 3 spot is still a standard 40cm target with only the 6 through 10 rings.


----------



## SonnyThomas

nestly said:


> Huh? NFAA targets use Metric units as well.
> 
> https://www.nfaausa.com/wp-content/uploads/Shooting-Distances-Target-Sizes.pdf


And shot from "20 yards" at virtually all clubs, shops and state functions. Yep, for Field/Hunter I converted all bull's eyes to inches so I knew what the hell I was shooting at. Right now, I still have the list of sizes, wrinkled, aged, dirty, coffee stained and scribbled on. I began using the Metric system in 1972 at Caterpillar, Inc. and still hate it to this day....It has no function in real life, only a headache when faced with it.

1.57" is the diameter of the 10 ring on the Vegas face.... Same as on the 5 spot for the X ring.....


----------



## leo Malkin

hi all here is what you answers yielded


----------



## nestly

SonnyThomas said:


> I began using the Metric system in 1972 at Caterpillar, Inc. and still hate it to this day....It has no function in real life, only a headache when faced with it.


There are 5280 feet in a mile, 3 feet in a yard, 12 inches in a foot, inches divided into multiples of 4.
There are 1000 meters in a kilometer, 100 centimeters in a meter, 10 millimeters in a centimeter. Which one of those makes more sense?

2000 pounds in a ton, 16 oz in a pound, 437.5 grains in an ounce.
Metric weight system same as metric linear measurements, just move the decimal point.

Water freezes at 32F and boils at 212F compared to 0 and 100 respectively for metric/Celsius

Metric much easier and more efficient than US/Imperial. Do I want the US to switch?, not a chance. I'm very proficient at adding architectural/fractional units as well as their decimal equivalent, and it would be a logistical nightmare in construction and manufacturing, but given the choice, there's really no contest about which is system has the most advantages. Regarding shooting distance, how often do you get your tape measure out to check the distance from target to shooting line at various clubs. I have a handheld Leica Disto D8, which is accurate to 1/16th at 650feet, and you'd be surprised how may ranges aren't exactly 60 feet. The difference between World Archery's 18 meter round and NFAA's 20 yard is just under a foot. You can get the much depending on how the archer "straddles" the shooting line.


----------



## grantmac

You forgot that 1cc of water is 1g is also 1ml.

There is a reason the entire planet's scientific community runs on metric.

Grant


----------



## SonnyThomas

nestly said:


> There are 5280 feet in a mile, 3 feet in a yard, 12 inches in a foot, inches divided into multiples of 4.
> There are 1000 meters in a kilometer, 100 centimeters in a meter, 10 millimeters in a centimeter. Which one of those makes more sense?
> 
> 2000 pounds in a ton, 16 oz in a pound, 437.5 grains in an ounce.
> Metric weight system same as metric linear measurements, just move the decimal point.
> 
> Water freezes at 32F and boils at 212F compared to 0 and 100 respectively for metric/Celsius
> 
> Metric much easier and more efficient than US/Imperial. Do I want the US to switch?, not a chance. I'm very proficient at adding architectural/fractional units as well as their decimal equivalent, and it would be a logistical nightmare in construction and manufacturing, but given the choice, there's really no contest about which is system has the most advantages. Regarding shooting distance, how often do you get your tape measure out to check the distance from target to shooting line at various clubs. I have a handheld Leica Disto D8, which is accurate to 1/16th at 650feet, and you'd be surprised how may ranges aren't exactly 60 feet. The difference between World Archery's 18 meter round and NFAA's 20 yard is just under a foot. You can get the much depending on how the archer "straddles" the shooting line.


I started, so I'm at fault. The U.S. was to switch way back when. It was not accepted by the general public, period. Back when I was in high school there came New Math. It was in our school systems until the Metric system was introduced. All of sudden the New Math would not work with the metric system. Now we another New Math that, I guess, works with the Metric System and now Core value is being lectured of. Core figures 3 X 4 equals 11.

The Metric system is in manufacturing and why I gave 1972 as the start date. All personal tools and measuring instruments we had at work were "matched" (not replaced) with metric tools and measuring instruments, given to us at no cost.


----------



## tpcollins

New math - no wonder kids are having trouble.


----------



## chasemukluk

SonnyThomas said:


> I started, so I'm at fault. The U.S. was to switch way back when. It was not accepted by the general public, period. Back when I was in high school there came New Math. It was in our school systems until the Metric system was introduced. All of sudden the New Math would not work with the metric system. Now we another New Math that, I guess, works with the Metric System and now Core value is being lectured of. Core figures 3 X 4 equals 11.
> 
> The Metric system is in manufacturing and why I gave 1972 as the start date. All personal tools and measuring instruments we had at work were "matched" (not replaced) with metric tools and measuring instruments, given to us at no cost.


What is "core value"?


----------



## SonnyThomas

chasemukluk said:


> What is "core value"?


I couldn't grasp the concept....perhaps a new manner of the teacher teaching the student, but sounding like the student is to be given a passing grade because he or she understands the manner to get the correct answer. 

Started under the President who shouldn't have been, Obama. 
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...-YKDbHNEjfS8_1ORg&sig2=j_E2cGhq8ftTIhImiYjDHA


----------



## chasemukluk

SonnyThomas said:


> I couldn't grasp the concept....perhaps a new manner of the teacher teaching the student, but sounding like the student is to be given a passing grade because he or she understands the manner to get the correct answer.
> 
> Started under the President who shouldn't have been, Obama.
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...-YKDbHNEjfS8_1ORg&sig2=j_E2cGhq8ftTIhImiYjDHA


Ahh, you meant Common Core. That is what I thought you were getting at. Common Core was not started under Obama, but originated in Kentucky during the Bush administration, who probably had nothing to do with it. 

Common core is a list of standards that are expected to be learned by the end of a grade. The purpose of Common Core is so that a student in one state, could seemingly move to another, but expect to be taught the same standards which would prevent a gap in the student's learning. 

No where in the standards does it instruct teachers to teach math in the way you are showing in your attached link. Standards are not meant to determine a students grade, only to determine whether or not a student can in fact do what the standard asks. Finally, this is not a new way to "teach" as you call it, but simply a list of standards to be taught. In the past each state had their own set of standards, but many have moved to the Common Core so there is similarity from state to state. 

I have included three sample 4th grade standards below. 

Use the four operations with whole numbers to solve problems.

Gain familiarity with factors and multiples.

Generate and analyze patterns.


----------



## SonnyThomas

Article written 8/18/2013 - "Obama administration will impose on American public school students this fall."


----------



## chasemukluk

SonnyThomas said:


> Article written 8/18/2013 - "Obama administration will impose on American public school students this fall."


I'll stop crashing this guys thread, but...

http://www.usnews.com/news/special-...27/the-history-of-common-core-state-standards


----------



## Sasquech

What the hell does common core have with archery size of ten rings ! 


Staff shooter Dream Shot Archery makers of Twisted Minds bowstrings. 
Hoyt Pro Comp Elite XL 51#
AXcel Acheive sight. Hamskea rest


----------

